# Abofalle, Inkasso-Butze, Abofalle für Kreditsuchende – egal, Hauptsache Abzocke im Internet



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 Juni 2013)

Die JW Handelssysteme GmbH, vormals Melango de GmbH entwickelt derzeit viel Kreativität, um ahnungslose User in ihre unter ständig wechselnden Domains geschaltete Abofalle zu locken. Momentan wird unter anderem auch wieder über die Suchmaschinen Bing und Yahoo Werbung geschaltet: 









Wer auf das 3 gesponserte Suchergebnis unter <blog-grosshandel.com/apple> klickt, landet gleich auf der derzeit aktiv geschalteten Abofalle <http://www.beschaffungsplattform24.de/elektronik.php>

Ich beschäftige mich aber mal ein wenig mit dem Blog unter der Domain <blog-grosshandel.com>



 



Ah ja, soso, Impressum einer türkischen Firma. 

Der Blog selbst enthält eine Reihe von Artikeln und Bildern über sehr begehrte Waren bekannter Markenhersteller, die kein Händler zu den dort ausgelobten Preisen abgeben würde, nicht mal für „vom LKW gefallene“ I-Pads/I-Phones und und und würde kein Händler dieser Erde einen Nachlass von bis 90 % gewähren. Die hinterlegten links leiten samt und sonders auf <beschaffungsplattform24.de> weiter. 

Unter Tipps finde ich den Hinweis „Privatkredit für seine Kunden anbieten“ 



 


Unabhängig dessen, dass JW Handelssysteme GmbH vorgibt ja ausschließlich Gewerbetreibende als Kunden gewinnen zu wollen, und was die dann mit Privatkrediten anfangen sollen, interessieren wir uns für das hinterlegte Angebot:

„Ganz wichtig ist auch bei Höherpreisigen Produkten, dass sie den Kunden überzeugen sich etwas zu leisten. Eine gute Möglichkeit ist als Bezahlmöglichkeit eine Ratenzahlung anzubieten. Ist ihn der Aufwand hierfür zu hoch gibt es aber noch eine andere Möglichkeit, Sie können den Kunden einfach auf ein Kreditangebot hinweisen. Man kann heut zu Tage ein Privatkredit-online beantragen. Der Kunde erfährt sofort ob der Kredit genehmigt wird und kann den Einkauf fortsetzten. Gerade wenn man relativ teurer Produkte vertreibt kann man so den ein oder anderen neuen Käufer gewinnen.“

Der rot herausgehobene link führt auf:

http://www.privat-kredit-online.de/

Viel interessanter war aber der auf der Startseite enthaltene Hinweis auf Auxmoney


 


Wer hinter Auxmoney steckt, das enthüllt sich hier:


 



Ich erspare mir weiteres zu Auxmoney und möchte die derzeitige Funktionsweise von der Stiftung Warentest erklären lassen: Klick

Bei der Personalie des Geschäftsführers und der Adresse Berliner Allee 15 in 40212 Düesseldorf fällt mir doch glatt etwas auf:



 

Das ist doch nicht zufälligerweise die National-Inkasso, die neuerdings den Forderungseinzug für Melango/JW Handelssysteme vornimmt? Nein, was ist die Welt doch klein.


----------

